# Good camera for under $100???



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone has or knows of a good quality camera for $100 or under? I have a little Vivitar vivicam but it's hopeless...Any comments and recommendations appreciated


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

this is the camera i use. got it at walmart for around $60. it uses 2 AA batteries. i use rechargeable batteries. bought it several yrs ago and hasnt let me down yet.


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks  I research it


----------



## samajula (Jan 30, 2014)

i think when it comes to cameras it's best to save your money and get something good. 

i used to use an old kodak digital camera and i have recently switched to Canon. the camera i have now cost me close to $400 but it's the best camera that i have ever had!


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/****5HE2UG/ref=oh_details_o06_s01_i06?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I have this one. I just sold my fancy one and bought this instead. I think it does a pretty good job.


----------



## keetman (Jan 14, 2014)

Nuts4Birdies said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/****5HE2UG/ref=oh_details_o06_s01_i06?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I have this one. I just sold my fancy one and bought this instead. I think it does a pretty good job.


i too bought a fancy camera, still have it and what made me buy the camera i use now is i can use regular double AA batteries. the fancy 1 i have now requires those expensive odd batteries. had 1 heck of a time finding when that battery gave out. jmtcw....keetman


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for the advice everyone!!!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a canon elph 330 hs and my husband got it on sale for a little over a hundred. I LOVE it.


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Cozette said:


> I have a canon elph 330 hs aand my hisband got it on sale a little over a hundred. I LOVE it.


I checked out so e of your pics... Did you use that camera to take the pics of Mina and Cozette taking a bath? If so it has great quality!!!
Thanks


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

BudgieSweet said:


> I checked out so e of your pics... Did you use that camera to take the pics of Mina and Cozette taking a bath? If so it has great quality!!!
> Thanks


Yes! I did use my canon for those. The feature I love is that you can wirelessly transfer pics from the camera to your phone, laptop, and tablet, etc.

Here are some more examples of all of the cool settings that are very easy to use.


----------



## BudgieSweet (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks so much cozette! I love your pics so I will save a bit and hopefully get one!!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a Canon that set me back over $1,000.00, but I got an extra lens and other bits and pieces with it with it and I'll probably never change it as it takes brilliant and dies everything I want. My sister has a camera that cost her about $200 and she loves it.

I think it all depends on what you expect from your camera 

I hope you find something you like at the price you want! Good luck!


----------

